

React Podcast: React Europe Recap and CSS Debate - zackify
http://reactpodcast.com/2015/08/4-conference-recap-css-vs-inline-styles/

======
stkrzysiak
I've been enjoying this podcast, keep up the great work!

~~~
jed_watson
Thanks! that's really great to hear.

------
andybak
I'm pretty interested in the discussion around React and CSS but can't bear
tech over audio or video. Anyone got a good link to something readable?

~~~
chantastic
If it's any help, the I've uploaded the Notes from the talk (mentioned in the
podcasts), complete with speaker notes, here:
[https://speakerdeck.com/chantastic/inline-styles-react-
europ...](https://speakerdeck.com/chantastic/inline-styles-react-europe)

